# Finally Bought A New Truck



## dancinmon (Oct 5, 2004)

I finally bought a new TV. java script:emoticon('







')
smilie A 2005 Chevy 2500HD with a Duramax diesel. I have been reading posts here almost everyday since Nov. of 04 when we bought our Outback. You guys helped me make my choice between a diesel or gasser. Since we live in MN I won't be able to hook her up for a pull until spring. Thanks everyone for a great informative and fun site.


----------



## Burger (Dec 20, 2005)

dancinmon said:


> I finally bought a new TV. java script:emoticon('
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats on the new truck! You obviously have good taste














. We really like the power of the diesel than the gasser we had.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

As with any proud parent would do...POST SOME PICTURES!!


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Oregon_Camper said:


> As with any proud parent would do...POST SOME PICTURES!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ditto.

Congrats!!!!!! Great choice. My buddy has the same truck and he loves it.









Thor


----------



## drobe5150 (Jan 21, 2005)

congrats on the new truck









darrel


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Congrats on the new TV
can't wait to see some pics

Don


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Congratualtions on the new wheels. Your gonna love the Duramax, and that tranny will pull house.

Tim


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

Dan,

Congrats on the new TV. When you hook up the Outback and do your first tow, you will be wearing a BIG smile.









Bill


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Nice truck







Enjoy, I know the feeling of can t wait to pull the Outback.

John


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

Congrats on the new ride, you will enjoy it.


----------



## gregjoyal (Jan 25, 2005)

I can find the jealous smilie, so...









Enjoy your new wheels!


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Congratulations on the new truck, Dan!









Should be just the ticket for pulling around that Outback!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## dancinmon (Oct 5, 2004)

HootBob said:


> Congrats on the new TV
> can't wait to see some pics
> 
> Don
> [snapback]77714[/snapback]​


Once I get her all hooked up I'll take some pics and add one to my signature.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

dancinmon said:


> HootBob said:
> 
> 
> > Congrats on the new TV
> ...


We'll be waiting









Don


----------

